# Whaddya know, i look better without foundation!



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm dependant upon my Studio Tech but recently my skins gotten better but as my skin still has marks i like to use foundation and powder.

Today i had to ge out of the house after 6pm for a while and i couldn't be bothered to do makeup properly after that, it just didn't seem worth especially as i was only going over to someone's house so i whipped out my essential makeup products only (lol there was atleast 8 products) and i didn't apply foundation but just used Blot powder all over which i love anyway and my skin looked great! Yes it didn't look perfect but it actually looked better than it would with Studio Tech texture wise and i'd used concelaer so i didn't really need coverage too much and my other makeup shone through more.

Now i just need confidence to do that more! Sometimes the lighting is less forgiving and i get convinced i need loads of foundation!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 13, 2005)

I hardly ever use foundation.  It makes me look more wrinkled for some reason.  I use sheer select powder and concealer.  Once you get used to hardly having anything on, you'll never want to use foundation again.


----------



## Lil' Angel (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so dependent upon studio tech. i mostly use it right under my eyes and some areas around....its pretty smooth


----------



## MacLover (Sep 14, 2005)

I use to wear foundation all the time until I went to have a makeover at the Lancome counter and discovered their Dual Finish.  I now only wear concealer and dual finish powder.  I've done this for years and I always get asked what foundation do I wear.  When I tell people I don't have any on, all I have on is powder they can't believe it.

I also had a hard time just wearing powder and not putting on foundation.  I kinda felt naked at first but got use to it.  I don't think I could ever go back to wearing foundation.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't wear foundation but I wear clinique's almost foundation on special occaisions.  It's not as heavy as regular foundation and I just prefer to only wear powder.


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 14, 2005)

I use Studio Fix all the time, it instantly transforms my blemished skin into an even colored canvas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe I'll try powder only one day...


----------



## Sanne (Sep 14, 2005)

when I am a bit tanned my skin looks a lot better but the other 10 month or the year I have a lot of redness on my cheeks that I don't like, so I wear foundation to cover it up. Honestly I don't feel it on(I don't have any discomfort from it). I feel more secure wearing foundation, it's probably knowing that people can't see me blush when I srew up


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 15, 2005)

i never use foundation. just powder does the job!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 15, 2005)

I only wear foundation on special occasions,.. my skin thankfully is pretty decent,.. I use concealer for those raccoon eyes and then just powder. Plus of course blush of MSF's.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Oct 22, 2005)

You know.....I used to be real picky about my skin...nothing seemed to help....then I found Studio Tech...tried it...liked it for a couple days...and then the texture started to make me look eighty......it was sad.....I went to Estee Lauder to see if they had something with the same coverage but a smoother and more natural looking texture....they gave me Idealist Skin I think.....HORRIBLE!......it was permanent makeup so you had to use a makeup remover before you even attempted to wash your face......so by this time I was pretty much saddened and depressed and never thought my face would actually look presentable......then I remebered that this girl let me use her Lancome face wash once and I remembered my skin feeling really clean...the cleanest it had ever felt......so.......I went over to Lancome this time in hopes that SOMETHING there would work.......and it did!........Cara (my makeup artist) let me try the Teint Idole foundation.....it was brand new at the time and just hit the shelves......and let me tell you this stuff is FABULOUS!!.....I use my fingers to apply it and it just goes on sooo smooth....I must say Lancome is my new love.......I also use the skincare products.....I use Pure Focus since my skin is oily and I'm very happy with the results....for the first time ever in my life, my skin is clear.....maybe two blemishes on my whole face but it's CLEAR!..........I love Lancome and wish I would have thought of it sooner.......I've been hoping someone would have the same problem as me so I could spread the news about my new love........if you put the Teint Idole on thick, you will get the exact same coverage as Studio Tech....I'm serious....this is what I do and it doesn't feel heavy or doesn't rub off when you touch it...I just absolutely love it......you should really try it.....get a sample and I'm sure you will be pleased.........and an added bonus is the eyeshadows.........just as fabulous as the foundation and skincare.......in my opinion, they are even better than M.A.C. eyeshadows.....the pigment is rich and they glide on soooo easy.....and a two year old could do the blending with these things......they have tons of beautiful colors too....it's like a little treasure every time I get one.......so let me stop rambling.......I just love Lancome and I hope that you will try it and like it too.......


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 24, 2005)

Seen as i'm NC43 i'm thinking they won't have a colour match as usual. But i'll check it out!
If i had a more common skin tone then i'm sure i would have discovered lots of great formulas of foundations by different brands by now. But Mac is the only one that seems to cater for me in a realistic way.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Oct 24, 2005)

oooohhhh...I see.......well...sorry for the long drawn out paragraph...lol.....I'm just on this Lancome kick now!........haha......


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 27, 2005)

I only wear it on special occasions. I'm lucky my skin happens to be well-behaved most of the time.


----------

